# How to stretch a dollar!



## smallara98 (Jun 15, 2010)

Some people have been wondering, or questioning how to make a cheap, but simple arboreal home to house a 3-6inch tarantula for the rest of its life... If you want.

Supplies:

I go to the pet store, and buy this simple stuff: A large KK, any kind of substrate you like to use (I prefer the brick), peat moss (any kind works pretty much), and a large stick/branch/log.

I then go to any ware house, and buy this simple stuff: If they can cut plexi glass, have them cut a piece the size of the top (where the lid goes), a hot glue gun of any kind (be careful, its REALLY hot!), and if they have indoor plants, check it out and see if they have potho plants. They grow like crazy!

When you are looking for a tarantula you want, I prefer a online dealer, but you can go to a exotic pet store nearby. When making these kind of enclosures, I usually look for avics, because they usually maintain a size of 4-6inches! But you could put small Pokies in there, like the smithi or metallica or subfusca. There is more small arboreal's to home! But for now, lets say we are using a avic.

Cage:

Step 1.) With the large KK you have purchased, take the lid off and flip it on its side.

Step 2.) Grab your large stick/branch/log, and glue the bottom and sides to the enclosure. Let the glue dry!

Step 3.) When the glue has dried, slide the custom piece of plexi glass you cut earlier, into the enclosure. If it has a snug fit and will stay in there, you dont need the glue. But if it feels loose, and wiggles a little bit, glue it! The plexi glass keeps the substrate in from falling out!

Step 4.) Take the substrate (Not wet! Remember, we want it slightly damp, or moist!), and put it into your enclosure. This is where the plexi glass comes in handy. Fill the cage with substrate until it is approximately 0.5 or 1 inch below the plexi glass level.

Step 5.) We bought the moss to keep in good humidity, and to make the cage look pretty! What I do is lay the moss in the places I want, and then spray it to make it damp or moist (moss smells so horrid to the point of gagging to me when its wet!). I sometimes, like Robc (tarantulaguy1976) glue moss on the stick/branch/log. The moss provides a place for humidity and moisture to hide, and at the same time make the cage look fresh!

Step 6.) With the potho plants we bought, I just dig a decent sized hole, plant the potho's, and water them! They give the cage a more tropical look, like in the wild, and makes it look more green and provides a nice hiding place!

Step 7.) Well, we are pretty much done! We now just add the beautiful t, and s/he can live a happy life in there!

Thanks guys... I did this to show people how to stretch a dollar, and not have to buy expensive cages and fake plants! This should NOT be used to hold specimens over the leg span of 6 inches! Imagine a 10 inch P. ornata trying to squeeze in there 

-Brandon


----------



## Dyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you have a picture of this?

I've set up a couple of arboreal enslosures with the KK but I dont understand what your saying about the lid. It sounds it would be better than house I have mine set up with just duct tape (carefully placed so theres no way the tarantulas can touch the glue on the tape.)


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dyn said:


> Do you have a picture of this?
> 
> I've set up a couple of arboreal enslosures with the KK but I dont understand what your saying about the lid. It sounds it would be better than house I have mine set up with just duct tape (carefully placed so theres no way the tarantulas can touch the glue on the tape.)


Well I was saying take the lid of too do the work. Of course you would have to put the lid back on hehe ;P


----------



## Dyn (Jun 15, 2010)

"If they can cut plexi glass, have them cut a piece the size of the top (where the lid goes)"

I'm just not sure where the plexi glass comes in at.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 15, 2010)

To keep the substrate in?


----------



## Dyn (Jun 15, 2010)

So its just a thin strip for the bottem?


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yup  I make them about 2.5in, and have 2 inches of substrate  You could make them with tape too! They dont last as long though...


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

So...how much does this entire setup cost?


----------



## Dyn (Jun 15, 2010)

If they can cut plexi glass, have them cut a piece the size of the top (where the lid goes

I was thinking you cut it the size of the lid so I was rather confused about it.


Ever had a T try and move in between the lid and the plexiglass?


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 15, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> So...how much does this entire setup cost?


Hey hey hey. Easy there Joe  Im saying you can make things more cheap... Not one dollar ;P The tank: about 12.00. Potho plants: Maybe 3.00 where I live? Brick of dirt: 5.00 Moss: 3.00. Plexi glass: Depends on the store and what size. They usually cut it for free, but the piece itself is maybe 5.00... Plus the t hehe. The set up alone I would say 28.00 dollars total  Compared to a cage from tarantula.com, which would be 75.00


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dyn said:


> If they can cut plexi glass, have them cut a piece the size of the top (where the lid goes
> 
> I was thinking you cut it the size of the lid so I was rather confused about it.
> 
> ...


No I haven't... That wouldn't create much of a problem though, because if you ripped there web up, they would move somewhere else


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Hey hey hey. Easy there Joe  Im saying you can make things more cheap... Not one dollar ;P The tank: about 12.00. Potho plants: Maybe 3.00 where I live? Brick of dirt: 5.00 Moss: 3.00. Plexi glass: Depends on the store and what size. They usually cut it for free, but the piece itself is maybe 5.00... Plus the t hehe. The set up alone I would say 28.00 dollars total  Compared to a cage from tarantula.com, which would be 75.00


Yeah, sorry...not really stretching a dollar, literally *or* figuratively.

It's a nice idea though.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 15, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Yeah, sorry...not really stretching a dollar, literally *or* figuratively.
> 
> It's a nice idea though.


Thanks  If you used a cage from tarantulacages.com and all the supplies, it would be 101.00 haha. What im doing is actually saving about 80 dollars ;P


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 15, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Thanks  If you used a cage from tarantulacages.com and all the supplies, it would be 101.00 haha. What im doing is actually saving about 80 dollars ;P


A ten gallon tank costs $13, add all the other stuff you mentioned (plus a few more dollars for a hinge and clasp and a bit more plexi) and you have a much nice looking tank for only a few bucks more than can hold any size T....


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 15, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> A ten gallon tank costs $13, add all the other stuff you mentioned (plus a few more dollars for a hinge and clasp and a bit more plexi) and you have a much nice looking tank for only a few bucks more than can hold any size T....


Yeah ? I was posting this as a cheap , simple idea guys . And at all my pet stores I go too , they cost more than 13.00 ... Just sayin !


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

You could get a rubbermaid tub for ~3 bucks.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You could get a rubbermaid tub for ~3 bucks.


Yeah... Not for arboreal's though lol


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 16, 2010)

Wanna bet?







Top shelf.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and what i love about this picture, more than the laugh i got with "wanna bet" is the fact that he has so many T's in his shelving unit that there are two more on the desk next to it lol

but yes, arboreal T's can be kept in a large enough plastic jar, as illustrated on your more recent thread of household jars for T containers.  if u look at the picture i posted i have some glass tanks on the top shelf but the one below that has two pretzel jars with T's in them. well...a T and a Cupiennius salei. and the pretzel jars just keep getting bigger, i know a guy who keeps full sized pokies (not ornata) in jars. i myself kept a full sized H. mac in one until i splurged and bought her and several others big glass tanks at a reptile show.


----------



## Redneck (Jun 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You could get a rubbermaid tub for ~3 bucks.


I was just about to suggest this..


smallara98 said:


> Yeah... Not for arboreal's though lol


Have you never been in a Wal-Mart? Get you a ceral container.. Perfect for an arboreal.. All for ~$3~!

Plus.. You can drop $15 on a 2.5 gallon and all the fixxings..


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 16, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I was just about to suggest this..
> 
> 
> Have you never been in a Wal-Mart? Get you a ceral container.. Perfect for an arboreal.. All for ~$3~!
> ...


OH! I thought he meant like storage tubs lol. I have kept some arboreal's in tubs before... And Joe, btw, the t in the top (I think sun tiger) is squeezed in that tiny square box... A upgrade would help the little guy!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 16, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Some people have been wondering, or questioning how to make a cheap, but simple arboreal home to house a 3-6inch tarantula for the rest of its life... If you want.
> 
> Supplies:
> 
> ...


Cute idea. Have you seen this thread though?  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=179540


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You could get a rubbermaid tub for ~3 bucks.


I may just stick with this type of idea instead of trying to cut plexiglass and such.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 16, 2010)

75.00 usd....  wow that's like 30 enclosure's for my T's....  but for 75 a pop.... id need to have at least  $4000.00 to house all my T's at 75.00 per cage....


----------



## belljar77 (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know widespread World Market stores are, but I found some cool plastic snack containers that will make great arboreal enclosures (note: the snacks inside? not so tasty). Big, clear, cheap, ($5?) and the kind of plastic you can easily melt holes in.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 16, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> And Joe, btw, the t in the top (I think sun tiger) is squeezed in that tiny square box... A upgrade would help the little guy!


You were close - it's P. cambridgei.

Next molt she'll get rehoused; she's fine where she is for now.


----------



## forrestpengra (Jun 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You were close - it's P. cambridgei.
> 
> Next molt she'll get rehoused; she's fine where she is for now.


Joe, what type of cabinet do you have there?  I like it.  My IKEA one is only 18x18" (wide/deep) and I don't have enough room to store all my Ts.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 16, 2010)

ok, so this is about as cheap as it gets. and efficient as well

for terrestrials.

these are cheap, 5 for 20 i think. 3 for 20 for the bigger ones down bottom






then here are the arboreal containers







then here is a tub made into an arboreal enclosure(imagine that) i just used some clear packing tape at the base to hold the substrate in place and snap a lid on.







Dont get me wrong, i have KK's but only because i didnt know any better when i bought them.  Also i have display tanks as well, but i didnt skimp any there.

i know you meant well smallera...but there are ways of doing it twice as cheap, if not more.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 16, 2010)

forrestpengra said:


> Joe, what type of cabinet do you have there?  I like it.  My IKEA one is only 18x18" (wide/deep) and I don't have enough room to store all my Ts.


I have no idea - I got it from a friend of mine when he moved.  I'll have to dig around and see if I can find out what it is.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 16, 2010)

codykrr said:


> ok, so this is about as cheap as it gets. and efficient as well
> 
> for terrestrials.
> 
> ...


I know ;P I said somewhere in this thread you can use tape (make sure its made right!).


----------



## codykrr (Jun 16, 2010)

yes, you did say that but you also said "it doesnt last long".   

the tape i use is your run of the mill packing tape. and it has never in the 5 years of me using it failed me.  and i just dump water into the tub...so it gets wet.


----------



## lunashimmer (Jun 16, 2010)

I love seeing pictures of everyone's entire set-ups. Fun! :clap: 

To both Joe and Cody--holy cow, that's a lot of Ts. 

And Cody--love the fluorescent plastic scorp toys!!!  

I think everyone's ingenuity when it comes to housing their animals is cool, creative, and cost-effective for each person's budget.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 16, 2010)

belljar77 said:


> I don't know widespread World Market stores are, but I found some cool plastic snack containers that will make great arboreal enclosures (note: the snacks inside? not so tasty). Big, clear, cheap, ($5?) and the kind of plastic you can easily melt holes in.


hm, we have one here. i think i am going to go check those out later today. i like a lot of the ~strange snacks there, so the container is an added bonus!


----------



## codykrr (Jun 16, 2010)

lunashimmer said:


> I love seeing pictures of everyone's entire set-ups. Fun! :clap:
> 
> To both Joe and Cody--holy cow, that's a lot of Ts.
> 
> ...


haha...thats only part of them  and yeah my daughter made those scorpions out of "bendiroo's" for me.  she made a spider but it fell apart. after all there are just wax covered wires.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 17, 2010)

lunashimmer said:


> To both Joe and Cody--holy cow, that's a lot of Ts.





codykrr said:


> haha...thats only part of them


Ditto          :



xhexdx said:


> Stuff isn't very neat right now, but you get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## belljar77 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, that's pretty awe-inspiring. Must be time consuming.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 17, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Ditto:


i know you have like every T on my wishlist but... WOW. all i can do is flail and keyboard smash at your collection, that is a _serious_ amount of Ts. must be like a part-time job just taking care of them daily 

also, nice bottle collection, thats one collection i might be able to rival :}


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 17, 2010)

I also use the tape method on the KK.  I think that tape is a better example of stretching a dollar than buying a sheet of plexi.  I'd also like to know how you cut the plexi to fit the inside of the KK.  It has rounded corners...


----------



## gumby (Jun 17, 2010)

So I use the 2lb deli containers for most of my arboreal slings under 2-2.5". I usually give the deli lady 99 cents for ten containers. I think I use 50 cents of coco fiber and maybe 75 cents worth of moss. After spending this $1.35 to set everything up I really don't mind transferring any kind of T to a new cage when they exceed that 2" plus mark. I normally get slings that are around .75" and the deli containers last 1-2 years easy and when I'm done I just throw them away.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 17, 2010)

Joe, Sheesh!...........If that's not neat I don't know what is! You and Cody, along with quite a few others aboard have really nice-AND NEAT-enclosures and shelving- very organized in comparison to mine, anyway.

 Smallara, all, Keeping their burrow observations to mind, I quickly came to the conclusion around 30 years ago when keeping my first wild-caught hentzi that it did not need excessive room or an expensive enclosure to make it happy. Furthermore, I figured the opaque quality of the tupperware would be even less visibly stressful to them since they were being placed in areas of fairly high human traffic. Although they don't see well, clear glass will certainly transmit light and shadows all the better. Opaque enclosures, or those somewhat so, have always worked like a charm. Admittedly though, I'd done away with silly things such as misting dry-loving spp every other day and sponges in waterdishes quite awhile back but that's about all that has changed. Many would think my current enc's are outsized for the occupants, with exception of burrow acommodations and sub depth in Theraphosa sp enclosure- but that's soon to change. Other than that they all appear healthy and content to me.

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 17, 2010)

Joe . . . I have like 1/4 of that LOL ! Mine is hella easy to take care of , but when I get to 30 , thats when it will be a mess lol XD


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 17, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I'd also like to know how you cut the plexi to fit the inside of the KK.  It has rounded corners...


sand the corners...


----------



## CAK (Jun 17, 2010)

I have about 80 and it's a piece of cake!  Spider duty once per week and it takes me about 2 to 3 hours, it just depends on how much a fart around with admiring them in between cages.  There isn't anything you need to do daily...  If you do, you are probably just stressing the critter out.

During the winter, I am filling water dishes 2 to 3 times per week when it is really dry in the midwest, but that is it!

Joe - CAK


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 17, 2010)

Skullptor said:


> sand the corners...


Yup ! But most likely the substrate / moss isnt gonna come out of those tiny corners


----------



## codykrr (Jun 17, 2010)

CAK said:


> I have about 80 and it's a piece of cake!  Spider duty once per week and it takes me about 2 to 3 hours, it just depends on how much a fart around with admiring them in between cages.  There isn't anything you need to do daily...  If you do, you are probably just stressing the critter out.
> 
> During the winter, I am filling water dishes 2 to 3 times per week when it is really dry in the midwest, but that is it!
> 
> Joe - CAK



same here.  i have around 80...well last time i counted i did.(i got some new things recently though)  but yup, once a week, feed and water.  and admire then daily.  thats what i do.  i do like to spot clean about a day after i feed though, that way, the roach left overs dont wind up attracting mites. and a handfull of spiders i have like to drop the bolus into the water dish.  so i keep that clean.


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah Joe...liquor n spiders!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 17, 2010)

Skullptor said:


> sand the corners...



What do you mean sand the corners?  It's a rounded edge, do you think you are going to round the plexi to fit the corners perfectly?  I think not, it's not a very practical method.  Unless you have a bandsaw, you aren't going to be making a custom plexi wall for your kritter keepers every time.  Even then, I don't think a bandsaw would make a very neat cut.  

@ the OP: I still find it hard to believe you are getting a "snug" fit when you put this contraption together.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 17, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> What do you mean sand the corners?  It's a rounded edge, do you think you are going to round the plexi to fit the corners perfectly?  I think not, it's not a very practical method.  Unless you have a bandsaw, you aren't going to be making a custom plexi wall for your kritter keepers every time.  Even then, I don't think a bandsaw would make a very neat cut.  I still find it hard to believe you are getting a "snug" fit when you put this contraption together.


Contraption? Thanks... EDIT: You can use tape.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 17, 2010)

You know, sometimes I dont find the forum really safe, because people just tell you to do different stuff. It was a Idea. I wasn't asking for other methods.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 18, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> You know, sometimes I dont find the forum really safe, because people just tell you to do different stuff. It was a Idea. I wasn't asking for other methods.


What's not safe about it?  

All I did was ask a few questions and pointed out that tape was a cheaper alternative.  Either grow a thicker skin or don't post a thread.  Threads are meant to be responded to.  

I just went back and re-read your original post.  I see that you had a local warehouse cut it for you.  What do you mean by warehouse?  And what do you mean by the "simple stuff".  Do the people at the warehouse cut the plexi custom to fit the exact dimensions of the KK? Also, what do they use to cut it?  As far as I know you can only cut plexi in a straight line, unless you own a CNC machine or a bandsaw.  I wouldn't even bother with a jigsaw.. 

Sorry if you felt like I was picking on you but seriously, questions are just questions.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 18, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> What's not safe about it?
> 
> All I did was ask a few questions and pointed out that tape was a cheaper alternative.  Either grow a thicker skin or don't post a thread.  Threads are meant to be responded to.
> 
> ...


Well I meant like Lowe's or something .


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for answering 1 of my questions.


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 18, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> What do you mean sand the corners?  It's a rounded edge, do you think you are going to round the plexi to fit the corners perfectly?  I think not, it's not a very practical method.  Unless you have a bandsaw, you aren't going to be making a custom plexi wall for your kritter keepers every time.  Even then, I don't think a bandsaw would make a very neat cut.
> 
> @ the OP: I still find it hard to believe you are getting a "snug" fit when you put this contraption together.



I wasn't advocating the method, I was just working through the method. And yes I can...doesn't mean anybody else can or that it's practical to do so.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 18, 2010)

Can you work through your techniques to show us how you do it skullptor?  I'm still having doubts about how nice this fits together.


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 18, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Can you work through your techniques to show us how you do it skullptor?  I'm still having doubts about how nice this fits together.


I don't do it. I don't even use KK's. But, I can envision what he is saying. That's all I was saying. I wasn't giving a thumbs up or down. In fact, It doesn't sound like something I would make, but it doesn't sound impossible either.

I would like to see pictures. Seeing it is the only way to see his craftsmanship and how nice it fits together. 

This is why when you post an idea about an enclosure, you need to have pictures of it. :?


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 18, 2010)

I had pictures a while ago in a different post. The one I have has tape on it, but I was looking at it, and the plexi glass looks easy. My dad is a construction worker and works on houses and what not, and he saw the size of it and he said that could be easily done. Do we are planning on making one with plexi glass when I get a large arboreal. Or until my slings grow up


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 18, 2010)

We are on the same page then Skullptor.  I also thought pictures would have made this tuturial much more informative.  Without pics, this is all I can picture.  Not sure how you can get a really nice fit on this, unless you use something that can cut circularly.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 18, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> We are on the same page then Skullptor.  I also thought pictures would have made this tuturial much more informative.  Without pics, this is all I can picture.  Not sure how you can get a really nice fit on this, unless you use something that can cut circularly.


Or you can get a piece larger than the opening, and cut the corners like some are saying. My dad says theres a way. We will have to wait and experiment it when I get a large arboreal.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 18, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Or you can get a piece larger than the opening, and cut the corners like some are saying. My dad says theres a way. We will have to wait and experiment it when I get a large arboreal.


Will the lid fit on if you make it that way?


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well the lid snaps on the outside (confusing?). The plexi glass would be inside the cages, not the outside lol.


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 18, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> We are on the same page then Skullptor.  I also thought pictures would have made this tuturial much more informative.  Without pics, this is all I can picture.  Not sure how you can get a really nice fit on this, unless you use something that can cut circularly.


yep, we are. 

With a jig, a router, and a belt sander, not only could you round that corner, but you could also put and angle on it and it'll fit like a cork. Of course, you'd need fastener to keep it on.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 18, 2010)

Skullptor said:


> yep, we are.
> 
> With a jig, a router, and a belt sander, not only could you round that corner, but you could also put and angle on it and it'll fit like a cork. Of course, you'd need fastener to keep it on.


So yes, it would work. Or just glue it in there with a hot glue gun.


----------



## CAK (Jun 18, 2010)

Skullptor said:


> yep, we are.
> 
> With a jig, a router, and a belt sander, not only could you round that corner, but you could also put and angle on it and it'll fit like a cork. Of course, you'd need fastener to keep it on.


....and a "holy hand grenades" worth of time!   for 10 hours worth of sanding and fitting, not fitting right, sand some mores...         nuff said!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 18, 2010)

CAK said:


> ....and a "holy hand grenades" worth of time!   for 10 hours worth of sanding and fitting, not fitting right, sand some mores...         nuff said!


Exactly what I was thinking.  Not very practical.


----------



## CAK (Jun 18, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.  Not very practical.


But then again...    If all I have to do in life is choose between  World of Warcraft and organize my GI Joe's...    Maybe it is a viable option.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 18, 2010)

CAK said:


> But then again...    If all I have to do in life is choose between  World of Warcraft and organize my GI Joe's...    Maybe it is a viable option.



lol


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 18, 2010)

CAK said:


> But then again...    If all I have to do in life is choose between  World of Warcraft and organize my GI Joe's...    Maybe it is a viable option.


Haha. I would go with WoW ;P


----------



## Redneck (Jun 18, 2010)

I would have guessed you as a GI Joe organizer.. ;P


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought this had actually been made? From reading through the thread it seems like no one has actually made one of these...


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 18, 2010)

CAK said:


> ....and a "holy hand grenades" worth of time!   for 10 hours worth of sanding and fitting, not fitting right, sand some mores...         nuff said!


10 hours to cut a piece of plastic?

I'd stick to buying enclosures if I had that severe lack of shop skills. 

I think post #53 sums up my position.


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 18, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I had pictures a while ago in a different post. The one I have has tape on it, but I was looking at it, and the plexi glass looks easy. My dad is a construction worker and works on houses and what not, and he saw the size of it and he said that could be easily done. Do we are planning on making one with plexi glass when I get a large arboreal. Or until my slings grow up





smallara98 said:


> Or you can get a piece larger than the opening, and cut the corners like some are saying. My dad says theres a way. We will have to wait and experiment it when I get a large arboreal.


So what you're saying is, you don't have photos to go along with your tutorial about constructing this enclosure because you've never actually made one?

Please don't take this the wrong way, but why would you make a tutorial about something that you don't have any actual experience with?  I'm not attacking you, I would just like to understand your thought process here.  You post this, then proceed to answer questions as if you had plently of expertise, but you don't even know if this will really work.

I appreciate that you took the time to share your idea, and who knows...maybe it does have some actual merit.  Generally, when you are creating a thread like this, you would do so after having actually used your little creation and determined that it was functional/practical.

Kudos to you for your enthusiasm.  In the future, if you have what you think is a good idea, perhaps you could post a thread to ask the opinions of others and determine it's usefulness based on the responses you receive.  You may even get a few good suggestions to make it even better than you had originally envisioned.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> So what you're saying is, you don't have photos to go along with your tutorial about constructing this enclosure because you've never actually made one?
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but why would you make a tutorial about something that you don't have any actual experience with?  I'm not attacking you, I would just like to understand your thought process here.  You post this, then proceed to answer questions as if you had plently of expertise, but you don't even know if this will really work.
> 
> ...


Actually there has been enclosures done better than mine. Its in a picture thread. They actually made a LID for a KK, and all of them. Now THAT is a intelligent idea whoever did that.


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 18, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Actually there has been enclosures done better than mine. Its in a picture thread. They actually made a LID for a KK, and all of them. Now THAT is a intelligent idea whoever did that.


I have no doubt that it had been done previously, but I don't think it was quite as easily/cheaply accomplished as you seem to think.  Do you mind posting a link to the photothread that you were referring to?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 18, 2010)

I've started using these for my bigger babes;







About 2 bucks.. If I use it for arboreals, I just cut some little "legs" of a plastic tube I've got, and glue them on, so they don't stand tipping. Glued some hinges on, and bobs yer uncle. The lids for these are dead cheap too, so I think I'm just gonna cut one to size to keep the sub in.. Total for my irminias enclosure was round 9 bucks, cause I bought some fake plants at the LPS and they're expensive in there..

Gonna take a pic when I get back home..


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=167523&page=3

Page 3 . The guy made his lids out of plexi glass... This is a idea I will do now !


----------



## Ms.X (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you for posting the link.  I saw that long ago, and almost forgot.  I'm sure I dismissed it because I was quite certain that I did not have the patience/money to attempt something like that and end up ruining it in the process.  You should send Crawltech a PM and ask him to tell you how he did that, or maybe he would be kind enough to respond within this thread so everyone can benefit from his information.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jun 19, 2010)

I would have to say that is alot of effort to go through when you can just find a right size plastic bottle, ect. and use clear tape. not everyone has time and "money" for such a lengthy project. A good idea for some of the larger Ts. You can go out to a card shop and pick up a plastic display case for 5 bucks and carefully drill holes in it and use clear tape to prevent escape.


----------

